
Ask HN: How to expose fraudulent software startup - master_yoda_1
With AI hype almost everyone (specially professors and academia) are coming up with AI startup. Some of them are genuine but some of them are fraudulent. Can these fraudster be indicted as done with &quot;Theranos&quot; founders?
======
latentpot
The answer is honestly that it depends. If the investors asked the right
questions, but the answers were fudged/ deliberately incomplete, then perhaps
you have something to pursue. But, if you are not asking the right questions,
or you do not further evaluate answers to ascertain their correctness and
completeness, then you slacked at some point, and then the answer is that
perhaps you are liable for your losses.

~~~
bogle
That sounds reasonable and could be paraphrased to "caveat emptor". IANAL but
I believe that's a reasonable thing for a court to decide should it come to
that.

